
Show HN: Email hasn't changed in 20 years, I've coded something new for 9 months - muszc-master
http://ivelope.com/invite/InvitedByViktor
======
SyneRyder
I wish you well with this, but I don't see why I would want to use it. I don't
see any mention of email priority settings or incoming filters, which are key
to my email workflow. (I have hundreds of filters that automatically
prioritize my email for me before I even begin to read them each day.)

I'm fairly attached to a native-app based workflow (I'm a big fan of Postbox,
and before that I used Eudora), so I'm probably not the target market for this
anyway.

The search looks promising though, and while the design does look 2005-ish, I
don't mind the design of the promo website. Something about the font feels
slightly off (somehow Windows-like with the way it antialiases, fonts are a
bit too small in places) but it isn't terrible. The animated screenshots are
really helpful.

(One tip: be open to charging a _lot_ for it. Email is mission critical and
one of the apps I spend the most time in, I am happy to spend money on having
the best experience possible. Postbox charges $40 and I still feel that's a
bargain.)

~~~
muszc-master
Thank you for your comment! I agree that filtering and priority settings are
very important, maybe it wasn't clear enough but there are two animations with
active (if you send a question in an email and are waiting for an answer the
email will be marked as active) & inactive emails and the drag & drop
filtering option.

Some people has said that they prefer native-apps and I still haven't decided
if this will be a web app or a native app (using Electron, which for example
Visual Studio Code is built with). The design will be fixed and probably next
week I'll have updated the landing page with a more modern design.

Thanks for all your feedback and yes - email is a mission critical app and the
target audience is people spend a lot of time with email so saving a lot of
time and effort in that department would be worth paying for for some people.

------
muszc-master
Any feedback is very much appreciated. A lot of people I've shown it to
doesn't like the design and think it is too 2005-ish. I have to admit, I'm a
developer first and designer... second...

~~~
fizzbatter
I don't have any feedback _(not big on email myself)_ , but i just came to
sympathize with your design woes. It's just so difficult, imo.

~~~
muszc-master
From the people I've talked to regarding the design it seems to be a divided
camp between making the design more like Premier Pro:
[https://blogs.adobe.com/creativecloud/files/2016/04/6-PR-
Sec...](https://blogs.adobe.com/creativecloud/files/2016/04/6-PR-Secondaries-
affected.png)

or more like this: [https://dribbble.com/shots/1334369-Mochila-Mail-
manufactured](https://dribbble.com/shots/1334369-Mochila-Mail-manufactured)

What do you think?

~~~
fizzbatter
Take a massive dose of salt with my comment, as i am not a designer.

Personally, i think the mochila design looks better, but i really like dark
designs (easy on the eyes), so the Premier is nice on that front.

~~~
muszc-master
No worries, I think it's a matter of taste and I will try to find a good
design that will look more modern either going in the mochila or premier pro
direction.

------
jtsylve
This seems very similar to what once was Google Wave. That's not a criticism,
though. I miss Wave.

~~~
muszc-master
Yes, some functionality is inspired by Google Wave :) Hopefully this will not
go the same way that Wave did though

------
kixpanganiban
Really nice concept. I can see myself using a web email client when I need to
move between Mac, Windows, and Linux. Features look promising, however I feel
like the UI design is a little dated. It reminds me of Outlook 2005. Perhaps
if you try moving into a more modern design format, you'll be able to attract
users more easily. Other than that, I'd be happy to try it out soon!

~~~
muszc-master
Thank you for the comment! A lot of people love the functionality but hate how
it looks so my priority right now is to make a more modern design for next
week, stay tuned!

------
inimino
Looks interesting. The biggest question I have that isn't answered on the
website is what is your business model? I doesn't look like an open source
project but it isn't clear.

~~~
muszc-master
Yes, it is not an open-source project but the intention is to make it into an
SaaS if the beta launch goes well and people like it enough to pay a small fee
for extra features.

------
jason_slack
If this were a stand-alone app, I would use it. For me the workflow seems
better than Mail.app or Thunderbird.

+1 for using characters from the HBO show Silicon Valley.

+2 for using TPS Reports!

~~~
muszc-master
Thank you for your comment! And a lot of people has requested it to be a
stand-alone app so maybe this is the direction I in which I should head..

------
davesuperman
Honestly, this is awesome. I use Gmail web as my default clients and while I
was watching the video I was like... yes, yes and YES! Most compelling
features were: calendar in email, tabs, quick edits. Things that appealed less
where threading and tasks, since I'd assume others have to use this product
too.

I've signed up for beta and can't wait to try it out.

~~~
muszc-master
Thank you for your feedback! I've received massive amounts of love for this
product and if you'd like to get involved somehow, you can find my email in
the footer of the landing page :)

------
zeluve
The only thing that attract my eyeball is the tabs. Others are identical to
all sorts of mail agent product out there. Also, you need to think about who
is your customer. If you are targeting at developers, the front-end isn't that
important but the performance and functionality are crucial. For what you
currently offer, I don't see a clear position of your product.

~~~
muszc-master
Thank you for your feedback. The target market is not really developers but
people who use email more than 3 hours per date. It has a lot of similar
functionality to for example Outlook - but there are small things - for
example adding an email to your calendar by clicking on a date that Outlook
doesn't have but makes a big difference in how you use it I think. Glad to
receive your feedback I will try to clarify my positioning also!

------
nsebban
The front-end part looks ok to me. I hope your invite queue advances quickly
enough so I can try it soon.

The instant-meeting-setup feature is nice, but the main email/agenda solution
have this covered in an acceptable way already, IMO.

I know for a fact that providing a search feature in a mail service isn't an
easy problem to solve. Can you tell us a bit about the infrastructure behind
this service ?

~~~
muszc-master
Good points. Thank you. About searching the email inbox: Upon first signing
on, all emails (and filenames) in the inbox will be indexed and cached to
MySQL and we're also working on providing an option to use WebSQL to cache
this locally.

~~~
nsebban
You may want to aggressively filter the amount of emails you're going to
index, then. It's not rare that people have inboxes bigger than 10Gb.

To be honest, I think email search is something even Google hasn't succeeded
yet. The way it's introduced on your homepage makes me think you have
succeeded...but it will definitely be HARD to scale if your service becomes
popular.

~~~
muszc-master
Yes that is absolutely correct, we'll be using an agressive filter for what
data is indexed, and to make it fast, the search will primarily search the
most recent emails & files...

------
Etheryte
What does this offer over, say Outlook? Tabs are nice, but mostly it looks
like just another average mail client, just on the web.

~~~
muszc-master
If you watch the demo video, I'm showing a lot more of the functionality - for
example the ability that when multiple users send emails via Ivelope, it turns
the email into a reddit-like thread with different levels of indentation which
is also, I think, the reason why Reddit won over traditional web forums -
right now, email is like an old school web forum, but with Ivelope it turns
emails into real discussion threads - one of the reasons that Reddit is one of
the most popular places to discuss things on.

You also have the separation between emails from people and emails from
computers (newsletters/promos) into a separate folder, which is displayed in
an overview mode, where you can see the email instantly and also unsubscribe
from ANY email with one click of a button :)

~~~
threepipeproblm
Thanks for posting this. I think you need to work on finding your _key_
differentiators and putting them up front in video & marketing materials.

Curious how you handle something like the task feature when the recipient is
not an ivelope user.

~~~
muszc-master
Very good point, thank you. So when someone has sent you a task that is not
using Ivelope and you click "Mark task as Done", the first time the user will
be shown a popup on how to handle this, if he wants Ivelope to send an email
every time he sets a task as finished, or if he wants to send an email when
all tasks in an email are finished or if he just wants the tasks for his own
personal todolist. Having unique features will bring in more users I think.

------
fiatjaf
But it is an email client, or a client to some other protocol?

~~~
muszc-master
It's a web-based email client with some features which will only work fully
when both users are using Ivelope (but most features work for everyone) - and
also does it count as a protocol when [] in text is converted into a task? :P

------
Animats
Is this an IMAP client in the browser, or something where you give your email
credentials to some server somewhere and it looks at all your mail?

~~~
muszc-master
This is a concern several people has voiced, and it's not yet decided if it
will become a native-app or a web-based client that was my first thought.
There are two camps basically: people who would hesitate to give their
credentials to an unknown server and would want a native-app and people who
don't care about that and would prefer a webmail client.

------
umedzacharia
Wish you well, but I would love it to be a Mac mail agent instead of a web
base client.

~~~
muszc-master
Yes many people has asked for this and I'm trying to figure out in what
direction to go :)

------
EliRivers
eMails, tasks, conversations, documents, searched and indexed, all bound up
together in one integrated whole.

Is this another Lotus Notes? Or the ill-fated Chandler?

~~~
muszc-master
I sure hope not!

------
neonbat
i thought the website was called 'ive-eloped' and had a hefty chuckle.

~~~
muszc-master
Haha that's funny!

